# New strap for Omega Planet Ocean



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi all, I'm after a new strap for my PO so I can change from the bracelet now and again. I've had a look at original Omega ones but don't want to pay their rather high prices. Looking for a 22mm black strap (either leather or some sort of rubber compound) with orange stitching and a deployment type clasp. Somewhere up to £150 for both would be good. Anybody any ideas? To go on this:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Already being discussed here:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/106625-po-bracelet-to-strap/&do=embed&comment=1107316&embedComment=1107316&embedDo=findComment#comment-1107316

;


----------

